# more recent pics of badger



## gemnjoe04 (Oct 17, 2008)

so I took some pictures couple of days ago of badger now hes 4 1/2 months hes a misserable little tyke for picture taking :ciappa:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

So cute.....lovely pics


----------



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

is that a 2 headed dog in the first pic  great pics


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Hes lovely and the name he has is great it really suits him. Or cocker was nearly called guiness. But i liked Murphys so Murphy it was.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hes really Handsome!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahaha,great pics, he does look as if he isnt happy with having his picture taken lol,


----------



## gemnjoe04 (Oct 17, 2008)

discusdan said:


> is that a 2 headed dog in the first pic  great pics


yep :smilewinkgrin: makes picking up twice as fast during shoot


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*lovely pictures...i like the last one best.but i also like the look on his face in the picture where he has his head on the arm of the sofa,he looks like he's think, "leave me in peace" pmsl*


----------



## gemnjoe04 (Oct 17, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *lovely pictures...i like the last one best.but i also like the look on his face in the picture where he has his head on the arm of the sofa,he looks like he's think, "leave me in peace" pmsl*


he often looks like that i keep telling him the wind will change and he'll be stuck like that :001_rolleyes:


----------

